# Does anyone know of a good guide to removing and replacing a manual tranny?



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I use AllData DIY for all my repairs. Web based platform. Subscription is like $60 a year. Handy, step by step, includes diagrams, torque specs, ect


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

nickgarthwaite2012lt said:


> ive looked all over yt and google but i can only find videos about an auto. i dont want to start taking it out without something to refer back to


There are some links and a video or two that might help in the post:








Anyone pulled the 1.4 in a driveway yet?


None that I know of specifically for the Cruze, but here is one for a Sonic: These posts here might be some help too: How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build) Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs) TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Haynes repair manuals.

I'm not sure if alldata has anything feasible anymore. Their pricing structure has changed.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

nickgarthwaite2012lt said:


> ive looked all over yt and google but i can only find videos about an auto. i dont want to start taking it out without something to refer back to


It's not hard, see my engine swap below and ask me if you have any questions:
How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------



## Capt BPB (4 mo ago)

The Haynes Chevy Cruze, Manual for 2011 Thru 2015 Has a section detailing how to remove the manual transmission and re install after repairs or install a new one. The manual does not cover repair of the transmission, If you also need to repair the transmission you can find the ASTM / ASTG Transmission repair manuals.
Barry


----------

